# My mic stopped working this morning?



## paulabear (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay, so, last night I was talking on my mic just fine.
(It's a dynex mic)
Here: http://www.dynexproducts.com/pc-614-8-dynex-stereo-headset-with-removable-boom-microphone.aspx

This morning I try it, and it just won't work.
Everything is plugged in right, so what should I be looking for?


I have Realtek v. 5.10.00.5268

I can hear out of it just fine.

Another weird thing is that now when I turn up "Mic" all the way in volume controls, I can hear a difference in what I hear, like, kind of like loud feedback as I turn up the volume for the mic.

I also tried restarting my computer. It didn't help.

I've had this mic for only 2 weeks. :normal:


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it possible that maybe you have a surround sound card and that it could be reassigning your microphone input as a surround output?

Try checking your sound card's port assignments.


----------

